# What shall I read next?



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

Ignoring the possible answer that it should be something non Black Library...I have quite a few as yet unread BL books on my shelves (from when I used to buy almost everything they published...no more). So what shall I read next?

Word Bearers omnibus - Anthony Reynolds
Soul Drinkers omnibus (1st one) - Ben Counter
Lords of Mars - Graham McNeil
Angels of Darkness - Gav Thorpe
Hammer and Anvil - James Swallow
Dead Men Walking - Steve Lyons
Salamander - Nick Kyme
Gildar Rift - Sarah Cawkwell
Damnation of Pythos - David Annandale

I did say some were pretty old!

Would really appreciate some recommendations from that list (inc any to stay away from lol)

Thanks


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Duke_Leto said:


> Word Bearers omnibus - Anthony Reynolds
> Soul Drinkers omnibus (1st one) - Ben Counter
> Angels of Darkness - Gav Thorpe


Either of those three in my opinion.


LotN


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Duke_Leto said:


> Word Bearers omnibus - Anthony Reynolds
> Soul Drinkers omnibus (1st one) - Ben Counter


Either of these...

NOT


Duke_Leto said:


> Damnation of Pythos - David Annandale


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm gonna go against the grain and say Hammer and Anvil, but only if you've already read Faith and Fire. Otherwise go for Angels of Darkness.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> NOT: Damnation of Pythos - David Annandale


This book's cardinal sin, in the eyes of readers, is that it doesn't advance the main HH storyline. In my opinion, it's a great standalone story.


LotN


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Seconding Hammer & Anvil.


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

Age Of Darkness is OK, I think that or Damnation of Pythos- maybe my love of HH is making that bias though...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

DelvarusThePitFighter said:


> Age Of Darkness is OK, I think that or Damnation of Pythos- maybe my love of HH is making that bias though...


He listed *Angels* of Darkness, not *Age* of Darkness. The first is a fairly old novel about a Dark Angel chaplain and the fallen, the second is about the opening stages to the Age of Darkness during the Heresy.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> This book's cardinal sin, in the eyes of readers, is that it doesn't advance the main HH storyline. In my opinion, it's a great standalone story.
> 
> 
> LotN


I'd go along with that.


----------

